# throttle stop explanation



## empleat (Dec 29, 2017)

Is there explanation to this program anywhere please ?
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 29, 2017)

explanation on page you linked to repeated below
"ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many laptop computers."


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah...but how do you use it? I consider myself pretty computer literate. And I have NO CLUE how it works or WTF to do with it. It's not very straightforward and/or intuitive...AT ALL! Why the author expects we should know everything about how it's supposed to be used with NO EXPLANATION WHATSOEVER is beyond me. I highly doubt anyone but him could tell you exactly what's what with every aspect of it.


----------



## burebista (Dec 29, 2017)

This helps a little?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 2, 2018)

ThrottleStop is a tool that supports most Intel CPUs released during the last decade.  A long time ago I offered to setup and maintain a thread dedicated to ThrottleStop on TechPowerUp but at the time, the W1zzard did not think there would be enough interest here for that.  On Notebook Review there is a 730 page ThrottleStop thread that has been running continuously for over 7 years.  

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/

You can learn a lot about ThrottleStop by searching that thread.  

Douglas Black who writes for Notebook Check recently wrote a ThrottleStop Guide that covers many of ThrottleStop's features.

https://www.notebookcheck.net/ThrottleStop-Primer.213140.0.html

The best way to learn what ThrottleStop is all about is to use the program.  There is some documentation in the ThrottleStop 8.48 download but it looks like that documentation was not included with the ThrottleStop 8.50 download.  I will include that in the next release.


----------



## vgm (Jan 2, 2018)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop is a tool that supports most Intel CPUs released during the last decade.  A long time ago I offered to setup and maintain a thread dedicated to ThrottleStop on TechPowerUp but at the time, the W1zzard did not think there would be enough interest here for that.  On Notebook Review there is a 730 page ThrottleStop thread that has been running continuously for over 7 years.
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/
> 
> ...


Is there any reason why the older method of creating basic tasks in task scheduler to run at startup doesn't work on RS2 and later versions?
It used to work flawlessly on RS1.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 2, 2018)

I am using the Windows 10 Fall Creator's Update Build 16299.125 and creating tasks in the task scheduler still works for me.  

Try following the ThrottleStop Task Scheduler Guide exactly.  It explains some of the things to watch out for.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107


----------



## vgm (Jan 2, 2018)

unclewebb said:


> I am using the Windows 10 Fall Creator's Update Build 16299.125 and creating tasks in the task scheduler still works for me.
> 
> Try following the ThrottleStop Task Scheduler Guide exactly.  It explains some of the things to watch out for.
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107


That works great. The reason is At Startup option to start apps automatically doesn't work like you told me earlier.
I didn't know you updated the guide. Maybe I missed that one. Papusan will kill me, if he sees this post.
Does TS work with insider preview 17025 aka RS4? I'm trying it to see what features they're shipping into W10 in RS4 because Public release will be have most upvoted features removed.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 2, 2018)

When setup properly, the Task Scheduler has worked great since Windows Vista so I am pretty sure that this method will continue to work in RS4.

I have not tested TS with any of the recent RS4 insider preview builds.  When something doesn't work, people usually tell me so I will wait until then.


----------



## vgm (Jan 2, 2018)

unclewebb said:


> When setup properly, the Task Scheduler has worked great since Windows Vista so I am pretty sure that this method will continue to work in RS4.
> 
> I have not tested TS with any of the recent RS4 insider preview builds.  When something doesn't work, people usually tell me so I will wait until then.


Alright I see if there's any issue and report back here or at NBR forums.


----------



## AladdinJH (Jun 12, 2018)

Throttle Stop Can you help me fixing this error could not open *WinRing0.dll*
_*and by the way i'm not administrator*_ because i want throttle stop on school laptop, like i can open throttle stop by bypasser but i want to fix *WinRing0.dll* Please


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 13, 2018)

AladdinJH said:


> i'm not administrator


You need Administrator privileges to run ThrottleStop.

Some antivirus programs will block any program that uses the WinRing0 driver.  To fix that problem, you need to use a different antivirus program which is probably not going to be possible on a school laptop.  

I am an Administrator and I use Avast antivirus on all of my computers and I do not have any problems running ThrottleStop.


----------



## AladdinJH (Jun 13, 2018)

unclewebb said:


> You need Administrator privileges to run ThrottleStop.
> 
> Some antivirus programs will block any program that uses the WinRing0 driver.  To fix that problem, you need to use a different antivirus program which is probably not going to be possible on a school laptop.
> 
> I am an Administrator and I use Avast antivirus on all of my computers and I do not have any problems running ThrottleStop.



But what if i disabled the antivirus?!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 13, 2018)

You still need Administrator privileges.


----------

